# Canon ip3000 läuft nicht am USB unter W2k



## crowleyb (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
 ich habe das gravierende Problem, dass mein neuer Drucker (s.o.) nicht an meinem ca. 2Jahre altem Rechner läuft. Der Drucker verfügt leider ausschl. über den USB, der wiederum nicht erkannt wird. Ein Memory-Stick dagegen funktioniert einwandfrei. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Paule (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit meinem Canon Drucker S330.
Du musst zuerst die Treiber installieren und danach den Drucker anschliessen.
Das hat bei mir geholfen.Du hast ja geschrieben, dass andre USB-Geräte funktionieren, also müsste es ja am Drucker liegen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## crowleyb (1. Januar 2005)

Moin und frohes Neues!
Danke für den Tip; es lag an der USB-Leitung, die dem Drucker nicht beilag und jahrelang unbenutzt in der Kiste lag.

Gruß
crowley


----------

